# Rv Fire On Youtube



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Just found this on another site, RVtravel.com. You gotta feel for them.clicky


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

whodey said:


> Just found this on another site, RVtravel.com. You gotta feel for them.clicky


wow







, that didnt take too long, a ruptured gas line perhaps?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

whodey said:


> Just found this on another site, RVtravel.com. You gotta feel for them.clicky


WOW! How terrifying!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

UGH! Turns my stomach.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, a diesel pusher up in flames. What caused the burst out of the passenger window? I can't imagine fuel as the tank is at the rear and diesel will burn but doesn't flash like gas. Most of the video was in fast foreward so it was fast but not as fast as the video.

I hope everyone got out safe.

Bill.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It was obvious that the tape was sped up a bit, maybe double time. But none the less, it sure did go up quickly.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> What caused the burst out of the passenger window?


Maybe the pressure from a flashover?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...that sucker went fast (even at double speed)

Interesting how long cars just kept driving by, before the Sheriff showed up.

Now all you know the PNW moutains ranges really are difficult to get over.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I think the burst out the front window was most likely the windshield blowing out, due to the increased pressure from the smoke and heat filling the couch. As far as what could cause it?, a blown turbo, could spill oil onto hot engine parts and start a fire. We had a semi tractor burn up from that. He was pulling 7000 gallons of pool water up a hill when it happened.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tim answered 2 questions. The reason it goes up so fast is a combination of plastics and kindling wood. Framing wood is thin and even the thickness of the cabinets in most rv s is 1/8 plywood, basically kindling.

I ve seen a few double wides go up that fast. I went to watch one where my father lived that had the hose teams diving for cover with ammunition going off like a war zone. No one went near it and it was a shell in less than 10 min.

John


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

That's crazy!! It was a very expensive weekend for those campers! one RV and a wrangler! ouch!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I think the burst out the front window was most likely the windshield blowing out, due to the increased pressure from the smoke and heat filling the couch. As far as what could cause it?, a blown turbo, could spill oil onto hot engine parts and start a fire. We had a semi tractor burn up from that. He was pulling 7000 gallons of pool water up a hill when it happened.
> 
> Tim


Yea pretty common deal for a guy that has driven 2 million miles... I couldnt count how many semis Ive seen burnt to the ground. I have seen several from blown turbo oil return lines. Ive also seen a few from brake fires. I can rememeber a few from the clutch going out too, then sparking the grease around it.

I even seen one that blew a hose and the antifreeze caught fire.. Antifreeze burns very easy if it ever gets some real heat to it. I even remember working in a parts store as a kid, and a customer spilt some antifreeze on his engine.. The whole car burned down in the parking lot before the fire dept could get there.

Ive seen dozens and dozens of auto fires. Us truckers call them car-b-ques!

Most all of them blow the glass out if the fire gets going good.

I remember helping a guy get his horses out of his horse trailer once. His pickup had caught fire. Glad we did because by the time the fire dept made it, the horse trailer was engulfed too.

I have had several wiring fires while going down the road in a few semis I have driven, but none of them caught the rig on fire..

Your just driving along and god aweful smoke starts pouring out of the dash.. Makes you pull off quick, cause you cant breath!

Car fire smoke is some horrible stuff... Got to have a few bad cancer causing chemicals in that stuff!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Ive seen dozens and dozens of auto fires. Us truckers call them car-b-ques!


Ha...that is a new one to me. Pretty darn funny.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Now being from RI (the corruption state)I think somebody wanted a new RV. There is no reason they couldn't save the Jeep. Unless they parked it and went siteseeing and never saw it start. I saw a class C burn to the ground once and it doesn't take long.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Now being from RI (the corruption state)I think somebody wanted a new RV. There is no reason they couldn't save the Jeep. Unless they parked it and went siteseeing and never saw it start. I saw a class C burn to the ground once and it doesn't take long.
> 
> John


My concern would be trying to unhook the jeep while flames are coming from the back -- personally -- thats why i py all that money yearly to the insurance folks so i don't have to make decisions like that or take risks like that ... even if you get the jeep unhooked -- it wil probably smell like smoke forever.. let it all burn -- get a big check -- buy all new stuff....

.02c


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Depending on how quickly you could unhook the jeep, maybe you would have time but as Ghosty stated with the smoke coming out of the rear probably thru the louvers on the access door and the smell of the smoke, I would have also left it alone.

As said the police backed the camera man back because of bullets going off, he was still a little close if that propane tank had bleveed. The fire was hot and it will burn up more than down but I would not have wanted to be to close to the fire.
You could see the one explosion of the jeeps tire thru the smoke. That always wakes you up.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

.. let it all burn -- get a big check -- buy all new stuff....

.02c
[/quote]

Ghosty are you sure your not from RI









As for unhooking when I had my class a to unhook the jeep would take about 10 seconds two hitch pins and two cables. keys are already in the ignition, start it hit reverse and at least I could have a way to get home.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> As for unhooking when I had my class a to unhook the jeep would take about 10 seconds two hitch pins and two cables. keys are already in the ignition, start it hit reverse and at least I could have a way to get home.


Sounds easy for the car thief as well...


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Bless their hearts and then the cynic in me says - "I wonder how many carbon credits they are going to have to buy to offset that fire?"


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

WOW


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The video will also reinforce why there is an escape window in sleeping areas and why it is a good thing to teach the kids how to use them. Time is critical in escaping.

A fire in the middle of my fiver would completely block everyones access to the door and also block my access to the rear bunks from the front bedroom.

John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

How true that is. The first thing I showed my girls was how to pop open the back window of our 32 and jump out if they ever can't go out the door.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The video will also reinforce why there is an escape window in sleeping areas and why it is a good thing to teach the kids how to use them. Time is critical in escaping.
> 
> A fire in the middle of my fiver would completely block everyones access to the door and also block my access to the rear bunks from the front bedroom.
> 
> John


Great reminder for sure. I'm adding that to the list of things to do on our first trip out. Of course I've told the kids before, but never hurts to have a refresher course.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW!! yikes.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow - that is scary sight and one that I hope none of us ever experiences. However, no one has yet to mention the truly scary and horrifying aspect to this video and that is nightmare inducing soundtrack that the videographer chose.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4H1DinaOB said:


> Wow - that is scary sight and one that I hope none of us ever experiences. However, no one has yet to mention the truly scary and horrifying aspect to this video and that is nightmare inducing soundtrack that the videographer chose.


My DW wife and I came up on a trailer on the down side of a huge fire. It was smoking and cops were everywhere. Makes ya stop and think...


----------

